# Do local stores sell petri dishes



## RedEyeTroyFrog

just wondering what stores might sell petri dishes and lids?


----------



## DendroKeeper

I get mine from a brewery up the street from me. If you have a brewery around give them a call. The one by me uses them for quality control. I go in for their free taste testings on Saturdays, and they give me a few when I need them.


----------



## joeyo90

i got mine pretty cheap at a local farmers market in the one hardware store


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

seems easier to just order them


----------



## 41714049

Check some learning/teaching supply stores. One near my place up here in Canada always has plenty in stock.


----------



## thirdworldlover

It may be easier just to order them online. I checked out all the medical supply stores in my area and asked if they carried lab supplies, since when I ask for petri dish's they're like "Pete Tree, What?" They all looked at me like I was planning to cook up some meth or something. Guess I should get a haircut, and trim my beard or something.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

haha thats a pretty silly post


----------



## Ed

If you want the plastic dishes you can order them pretty cheaply from here 
http://www.acornnaturalists.com/store/P ... 248C0.aspx 

Ed


----------



## joshsfrogs

> If you want the plastic dishes you can order them pretty cheaply from here
> http://www.acornnaturalists.com/store/P ... 248C0.aspx


 I think _every_ board sponsor sells them for cheaper than there. Those are some expensive petri dishes.


----------



## JJuchems

If you are in college ask a science professor, one of my professors gave me a ton. If they are using them for research, once they open the package they are considered dirty even through they were never used, and for that matter touched. They often throw them out or use them for undergrad class. My bio professor was happy to give me some.


----------



## Ed

joshsfrogs said:


> If you want the plastic dishes you can order them pretty cheaply from here
> http://www.acornnaturalists.com/store/P ... 248C0.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> I think _every_ board sponsor sells them for cheaper than there. Those are some expensive petri dishes.
Click to expand...


Is everyone who sells them here still cheaper when you factor in shipping.....? 

Ed


----------

